# Cartier Warranty Extended to 8 Years



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

A very helpful member on another forum reported that Cartier has extended its warranty from 2 years to 8 years so long as the watch is currently under warranty. I don't know if Cartier will allow this for watches well under their warranty period, but they extended the warranty for my Santos which was purchased in August 2019. Simply enter your serial number, confirm your email address and wait for all of 5 minutes for email confirmation of the new warranty. The extended warranty is transferable as well. Pretty cool!

https://www.cartier.com/en-us/services/cartier-care/extend-your-watch-warranty.html


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Might be a start of a new war; warranty. Last I heard, Cartier still regrets its once lifetime warranty.


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

Awesome and thank you for posting! 2 minutes exactly as you described and just extended my Tank warranty thru 2026!


----------



## Ducatiti (Jun 29, 2015)

Great post!!!!! Was able to extend warranties 2 Santos, and 1 Ballon to 2027!!!! Now I do not regret purchasing from the Boutique at retail. Peace of mind with an 8 year warranty  Another Cartier that was purchased back in 2015 was not extended though. I believe as long as you have an existing/unexpired warranty, Cartier will extend this.

Did Cartier formally announce this?

Now what if the Cartier was purchased from GM or Jomashop, will they extend the warranty?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Ducatiti said:


> Great post!!!!! Was able to extend warranties 2 Santos, and 1 Ballon to 2027!!!! Now I do not regret purchasing from the Boutique at retail. Peace of mind with an 8 year warranty  Another Cartier that was purchased back in 2015 was not extended though. I believe as long as you have an existing/unexpired warranty, Cartier will extend this.
> 
> Did Cartier formally announce this?
> 
> Now what if the Cartier was purchased from GM or Jomashop, will they extend the warranty?


I purchased 2 Cartier watches within the past year grey, both extended yesterday . . .


----------



## dayman-v-nightman (Jun 12, 2019)

Fantastic move by Richemont, IWC have announced the same thing, very impressive. My Tudor BB died in 2.5 years and I had to kick up a big fuss for Rolex to do anything about it


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you for the heads up, I've just extended my warranty by another 6 years!


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

This is awesome, thank you for sharing. I've been on the fence about buying the new Santos, and this just sold me.


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Fellows said:


> This is awesome, thank you for sharing. I've been on the fence about buying the new Santos, and this just sold me.


Get the Santos. I was never much into Cartier, but the Santos has made me a convert.


----------



## wallyn (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for this. Just updated my tank solo xl and drive de cartier flat


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope that applies to their quartz watches.


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

Seaswirl said:


> Get the Santos. I was never much into Cartier, but the Santos has made me a convert.











I did indeed.


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Fellows said:


> View attachment 14725663
> 
> 
> I did indeed.


Congratulations on the Santos! The midsized Santos is a stunner and wears so well. Enjoy it and happy holidays.


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

Seaswirl said:


> Congratulations on the Santos! The midsized Santos is a stunner and wears so well. Enjoy it and happy holidays.


Thank you - same to you.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

heb said:


> I hope that applies to their quartz watches.


It appears it does apply to quartz watches as well. I'm interested in getting a Tank Solo in the near future and noticed on their website under "Cartier Care" it says you get an 8 year warranty.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

heb said:


> I hope that applies to their quartz watches.


It appears it does apply to quartz watches as well. I'm interested in getting a Tank Solo in the near future and noticed on their website under "Cartier Care" it says you get an 8 year warranty.


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes it definately does - I just upgraded my Solo quartz to 8 years.


----------



## freshweasley76 (Sep 29, 2019)

Remarkable! Good to know, I was thinking I may add one to my collection in 2020.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Last year I bought two Cartier watches; Tank and Santos Medium. Both are excellent in quality and comfort. It's a great brand for daily use and reflects a class that's typical Cartier.


----------



## nudie (May 25, 2009)

I got my Cartier Santos 100 extended to 8 years warranty as well when I send in for servicing.









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (May 24, 2008)

Do people ever use the warranty on a watch?

It's kind of like a tire warranty.

I don't know anyone who has ever used a warranty on a watch or a tire.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes!


lgbalfa said:


> Do people ever use the warranty on a watch?
> 
> It's kind of like a tire warranty.
> 
> I don't know anyone who has ever used a warranty on a watch or a tire.


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

lgbalfa said:


> Do people ever use the warranty on a watch?
> 
> It's kind of like a tire warranty.
> 
> I don't know anyone who has ever used a warranty on a watch or a tire.


I have no idea how you can compare watches to tires. But like the guy above I've used the warranty of different watches. You ever use the warranty of your car?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, the Chopard - Mille Miglia has rubber straps with tire tread designs.


alvinpatrick said:


> I have no idea how you can compare watches to tires. But like the guy above I've used the warranty of different watches. You ever use the warranty of your car?


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you for thinking of us with this info. A little peace of mind goes along way.


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

This only works for recent watches that come with warranty card right?
I have a santos 100 I bought like atleast 10yrs ago and I am getting a prompt: We are sorry. We cannot find this product serial number. Please try again.


----------



## Supero100x (Feb 16, 2018)

lgbalfa said:


> Do people ever use the warranty on a watch?
> 
> It's kind of like a tire warranty.
> 
> I don't know anyone who has ever used a warranty on a watch or a tire.


Hi.

Warranty claimed my BLNR. The cyclops crystal wasn't set perfectly over the date aperture. It was visibly off to the naked eye. Tiny bit shocked it made it out of the factory to be honest. They fixed it right away.

Also noticed a small residue in the shape of a drop (maybe an oil?) on the inside of the crystal of my Seamaster 300 Master, which absolutely should not be there. Warrantied that too. Zero expense or questions asked.

Had a friend warranty claim his Santos because a numeral was printed with a smudgy edge. Dial replaced with apologies.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep, my Rainer Nienaber came with a one year factory warranty, used it twice.


Supero100x said:


> Hi.
> 
> Warranty claimed my BLNR. The cyclops crystal wasn't set perfectly over the date aperture. It was visibly off to the naked eye. Tiny bit shocked it made it out of the factory to be honest. They fixed it right away.
> 
> ...


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

This information about the 8-year warranty probably convinces me to buy the first Cartier.


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

nets said:


> This information about the 8-year warranty probably convinces me to buy the first Cartier.


May I know what model you got and does it come with the warranty card?

Congrats on your first Cartier!


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

andycoph said:


> May I know what model you got and does it come with the warranty card?
> 
> Congrats on your first Cartier!


I haven't bought any Cartier yet. Eight years of warranty convinced me that I would buy Santos soon. I was still thinking about Tank, but I like Santos more.

As far as I know you have 2 years warranty and after registering on Cartier.com

More information:

https://www.cartier.eu/en/services/cartier-care/join-cartier-care.html

and

https://www.cartier.eu/en/services/cartier-care/extend-your-watch-warranty.html


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

andycoph said:


> May I know what model you got and does it come with the warranty card?
> 
> Congrats on your first Cartier!


I haven't bought any Cartier yet. Eight years of warranty convinced me that I would buy Santos soon. I was still thinking about Tank, but I like Santos more.

As far as I know you have 2 years warranty and after registering on Cartier.com

More information:

https://www.cartier.eu/en/services/cartier-care/join-cartier-care.html

and

https://www.cartier.eu/en/services/cartier-care/extend-your-watch-warranty.html


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

nets said:


> I haven't bought any Cartier yet. Eight years of warranty convinced me that I would buy Santos soon. I was still thinking about Tank, but I like Santos more.
> 
> As far as I know you have 2 years warranty and after registering on Cartier.com
> 
> ...


I have the old santos 100, I recommend it.

Yes I checked the website and it seems to be for newer creations that has the warranty card and the watch still in warranty and you want to extend it..


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

8 years seems like forever to me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

As you get older, it'll get to seem like a month.


swissra said:


> 8 years seems like forever to me. Thanks for posting.


----------

